# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: ارسال داده به کامپیوتر

## water_lily_2012

سلام
نیاز به یک برنامه دارم که بتونه به بلوتوث لپ تاپ وصل بشه و هر شماره ای را که زدم بلافاصله به لپ تاپ بفرسته.
من برنامه طرف لپ تاپ برای دریافت اطلاعات را با C#‎ میتونم بنویسم اما موبایلش را نه؟

کسی راهی داره؟
با تشکر

----------


## ASedJavad

بله با پایتون امکانپذیره (به نظرم)

----------


## water_lily_2012

سلام
چیزی که گفتید را چه کار کنم. نه راهنمایی. نه آدرسی و نه ...

----------


## ASedJavad

جستجو ...
از لینکایی که تو آدرس زیر دادم احتمالا بتونید نتیجه بگیرید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...AA%D9%88%D9%86

----------

